# Lighting: A little confused



## FishyFace1013 (Oct 30, 2007)

I just bought a 12" Sattelite for my new 10g tank. The reason that I bought it is because it: 1. has around 2wpg (i figured it is 10gal tank - approx. 1 gal for substrate) and 2. it has a 10000k, 450nm light. I thought that this would be more than enough for the lower light plants that I am planning. (Java Ferns, Anubias Nana, ect.) I stayed away from the 20" light because it was 40watts and I figured i should stay with 2wpg.

After I bought the light, I began reading further about the lumens and how sometimes the wpg rule does not necessarily apply to smaller tanks. Now I am worried that I do not have enought light going into my tank. I am wondering if i should just pack it back up and return it and go for the 20" long sattelite light. And I am also wondering if the 10k light should be replaced with something more along the lines of a 6.7k light. Is there anything wrong with the 10k light? From what i have been reading is that they are ok. 

Any advise would be great. Thanks.

Oh and btw, this is my first post.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

1) Welcome to APC

2) I think that, for the plants you list, 20W at 450nm will be adequate. If you get more ambitious (and want to grow Cabombas, Myriophyllum, Glosso etc.), you may want to upgrade later - lights, a CO2 source, regular ferts etc. etc.

2a) As you're starting out, you may want to consider adding a fast growing plant into the mix (Najas, Stargrass, Hygro, Wisteria...).


----------



## FishyFace1013 (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. And the suggestions. 

I planned this tank as sort of a "trying something new" tank and use it as a gateway into planning a 75gal tank that I bought to put in my new house. (when I get a new house) I am planning to go all out on that tank.

Right now, I have a planted 46 gal bowfront at home (the apartment) that I have had set up for 2.5 years now. I have had some success with it, but not to the extent as what I seen and have read about on APC. I have come to realized that there are far easier and better ways to do things than I am doing with my 46 gal tank. Like upgrading substrate, rather than using root tabs, CO2 injection, using timers, ect. I have been reading APC for some time now, I guess I just wanted to figure some things out on my own. This time around I am asking.

So, for my 10 gal, I plan on using Eco-Complete, the 12" satellite lite, canister filter (Rapids Mini), Heater, and seachem firts (using the seachem fert schedule i found here on APC ) I still want to do some lower light/easier plants, so that I can get practice and experience before I set up the 75gal. I do have some Hygro in my 46 gal that is doing rather well, so maybe I will pick off one of the babies, and stick it in this tank when I set it up. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

That's always going to be a good plant to add to new tanks.

I've had Crypts, HM, moss, Najas and jungle val in my 5g tanks. They've all been pretty easy for me to grow (though jungle val gets very large and does not like Excel).


----------



## SpeedEuphoria (Jul 9, 2008)

All I can add is that crypts/ferns/moss grew OK in my 10G with the stock 15w light. I have since modded it to use 2x13w spiral bulbs and it seems better although I kinda wish I could undo the mod and see how it compares b/c it may very well be the same.

For a 10G the cheap screw in hoods seem to be good bang for the buck or use clip on lights with spiral bulbs, either way you can alter the wattage very easily to try new things.


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

If this is the fixture you have you would be better served using the 10,000/6700 bulb that is available. The actinic type you seem to have do nothing for plants.
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+11418&pcatid=11418


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

To the OP...

Is this a 2x18W fixture that has a 10,000K bulb separate from the 420nm bulb?

Or is it a 1x18W fixture with a 10,000K/420nm combo bulb?


----------



## FishyFace1013 (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys. I actually wasn't too happy with the look of the 12" light sitting on my tank and the plants were not doing so hot, so I did return it to get the 20" light. I am also going to get the 6700k/10000k light. In the mean time I have a 30" compact coralife t5 light that I borrowed untill my other light comes in. It hangs over the edge a little bit, but the plants have perked up.


----------

